# Wasps How to Keep From Wood Pile



## dieselscout80 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there something that will keep wasps from building nests in wood piles?

Moth Balls?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 16, 2013)

Poison. Most insect sprays (ants, termites) also are effective on bees. I like to mail order the really good stuff that leaves a residue that lasts for a decade or more. Termidor I think is one of the chemicals.


----------



## zogger (Apr 16, 2013)

dieselscout80 said:


> Is there something that will keep wasps from building nests in wood piles?
> 
> Moth Balls?



Saiga 12 bore


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's something to try. I've never had problems with wasps but I always hang a birdfeeder by my woodpiles. The birds will also eat carpenter ants. Try to attract birds that eat wasps. These four birds will all eat wasps. Read up on the nesting habits of these birds and set your woodpiles up where they can target the wasps. Hope it helps.

1)Purple Martins
2)Mockingbirds
3)Barn Swallows
4)Bats


----------



## zogger (Apr 16, 2013)

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Here's something to try. I've never had problems with wasps but I always hang a birdfeeder by my woodpiles. The birds will also eat carpenter ants. Try to attract birds that eat wasps. These four birds will all eat wasps. Read up on the nesting habits of these birds and set your woodpiles up where they can target the wasps. Hope it helps.
> 
> 1)Purple Martins
> 2)Mockingbirds
> ...



Good idea....


----------



## RiverRocket (Apr 16, 2013)

My neighbor used to work for Agway and he would bring me home some stuff that i would put in my backpack sprayer and i would spray all my out buildings and wood pile and wouldn't have any bees all summer. Just don't know what it was called, but if you would ask someone at an ag store they would be able to tell you.


----------



## groundup (Apr 16, 2013)

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Here's something to try. I've never had problems with wasps but I always hang a birdfeeder by my woodpiles. The birds will also eat carpenter ants. Try to attract birds that eat wasps. These four birds will all eat wasps. Read up on the nesting habits of these birds and set your woodpiles up where they can target the wasps. Hope it helps.
> 
> 1)Purple Martins
> 2)Mockingbirds
> ...



Good eye on getting the birds involved


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 16, 2013)

Bee's don't move when you need heat. Doe's it matter if there in your stacks then?


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 17, 2013)

Those things nested around the eaves of the house we grew up in. Every year one of us was out there with a can of spray. There were mud daubers and paper wasps. Yup, we got stung a time or three. 

When paper wasps start a nest you could tag it with a can of wasp killer spray. The cans shoot 15 to 20 feet, keeping you at a safe distance. The spray leaves a residue that's toxic to wasps. The survivors, if any usually don't come back. Sevin dust is supposed to work as well but it has to stay dry. The ticket is to nail 'em when they start building their nests.

True, wasps won't be a concern in winter when you're disassembling the woodpile. However, if people are gonna be anywhere near said woodpile during summer, wasp nests can be dangerous. It doesn't take much to disturb 'em... the sound of a mower close by can cause 'em to swarm out and attack.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 17, 2013)

---------------> Lizards ?


----------



## philoshop (Apr 17, 2013)

Like the bird idea:msp_thumbup: Don't have any lizards around here.
Also like the idea of leaving them alone if you can. I have to spray them now and then around my place, but with the honeybees all dying off I try not to kill the flying critters if I don't have to.
If necessary, sevin dust in what my grandmother used to call a rose duster (a dry dust sprayer) will kill them pretty quickly. Dust the stacks at night when they're dormant. The duster will reach into the all the spaces in the stack as you move back and forth and it doesn't take much.
BTW what are they exactly? Wasps, hornets, or bees? Most are pretty docile if you can give them a little space. Hornets are plain MEAN. If they're honey bees they're worth more than the the wood. Keepers will pay good money for them. If you're not sure, ask someone before you kill them. They also pollinate our trees. Just sayin'.
Mark


----------



## dieselscout80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> ---------------> Lizards ?



We have lots of these.


----------

